# AIs should we be worried?



## Vladd67 (Feb 12, 2017)

http://gizmodo.com/google-test-of-ais-killer-instinct-shows-we-should-be-v-1792256809
So we don't need HAL to cause problems?


----------



## Stuart Suffel (Feb 12, 2017)

I reckon if we program in enough guilt we'll be fine...


----------



## Danny McG (Mar 7, 2017)

We'll be safe in the human zoo
Watch sinister robot pledging to care for us when his kind takes over


----------



## J Riff (Mar 8, 2017)

No worries until the year 4000, according to Magnus, Robot Fighter.


----------

